# CCGT Insert Lathe Tool Holder and End Mill



## shooter123456 (Aug 29, 2017)

I made 2 more insert holders yesterday, both with 12L14 steel.  I need to get better screws for holding them down because they catch chips trying to escape and hold them there gumming up the insert.  

Here is the lathe tool fresh off the mill.  It had to be shortened and I used some 240 grit sandpaper to remove the tool marks. 






After some shortening and clean up.





With the insert.





I haven't had a chance to test it yet while I wait for a new power button to put on the lathe.

Here is the 2 flute end mill.  It worked ok with shallow and wide cuts, but something is off with the geometry because it cuts like garbage on the side.  I need better screws because these 4x40 screws are too large and catch the escaping chips.


----------



## kvt (Aug 29, 2017)

Just curious,  Has anyone made one where you can use the other two points on this insert.  I seems such as waste that you only use the two main points on it    When the other two should be good for doing some jobs such as roughing etc.    By the way.   That looks great.   Wish I was that talented, and had a mill that would do it my little sherline just is not good for larger pieces of steel.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 29, 2017)

kvt said:


> Just curious, Has anyone made one where you can use the other two points on this insert.



Hi Ken
Yes for the lathe & the mill, to use up old bits, do not know the name of them, but if you look on eBay or Bang-good, you can find them.
jeff


----------



## shooter123456 (Aug 29, 2017)

kvt said:


> Just curious,  Has anyone made one where you can use the other two points on this insert.  I seems such as waste that you only use the two main points on it    When the other two should be good for doing some jobs such as roughing etc.    By the way.   That looks great.   Wish I was that talented, and had a mill that would do it my little sherline just is not good for larger pieces of steel.


I have seen a few that use the other sides.  I am working on a design for a small face mill that will use the other two sides of the insert. 

I appreciate it though.  The 12L14 machines like butter so there isn't much to it.  Insert holders are pretty small so my machine running slowly isn't a huge deal.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 29, 2017)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi Ken
> Yes for the lathe & the mill, to use up old bits, do not know the name of them, but if you look on eBay or Bang-good, you can find them.
> jeff


 I know I saw a video of that once. I'm thinking Randy Richard has made a holder to use the other two sides.


----------



## Randall Marx (Aug 29, 2017)

I recently saw that Precision Matthews has lathe tools that use the other sides of these inserts. Not nearly as fun as making your own, though! Great job!


----------



## leeko (Aug 29, 2017)

Shooter,

Nice job on the holders. A quick point, though - the hole in the centre of the insert has a certain angle to the chamfer. The holding screw head needs to match that angle to properly secure the insert to the holder. If it doesn't, the insert will try to move on heavier cuts, leading to chatter, poor finish and lots of chipped edges. I find it's best just to buy the recommended screws for the style of insert.

My best guess is that's what's happening when you try to cut with the side of the insert...

Best regards,

Lee

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter123456 (Aug 29, 2017)

leeko said:


> Shooter,
> 
> Nice job on the holders. A quick point, though - the hole in the centre of the insert has a certain angle to the chamfer. The holding screw head needs to match that angle to properly secure the insert to the holder. If it doesn't, the insert will try to move on heavier cuts, leading to chatter, poor finish and lots of chipped edges. I find it's best just to buy the recommended screws for the style of insert.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice. I think the proper screws would certainly help. Getting the right ones is certainly on list if I can find somewhere that sells them for a reasonable price.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 30, 2017)

kvt said:


> Just curious,  Has anyone made one where you can use the other two points on this insert.  I seems such as waste that you only use the two main points on it    When the other two should be good for doing some jobs such as roughing etc.



Not all indexable tool manufacturers make them, they're not that common but are available. There's 2 types that I know of (possibly more), both types use the unused edges of CCxx inserts, just the angle is different, one is good for OD turning & the other for facing. Both are available in RH & LH, they are SCBCR/L & SCKCR/L.

I also use CCGT quite often but I went a different route. I went with a face mill that uses the unused corners. The finish is very nice & it's not too bad for hogging either.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/dorian-recycle-cutter-face-mill.33089/


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 30, 2017)

looking great Shooter! very nice work!!!


----------



## kvt (Aug 31, 2017)

darkzero said:


> OD turning & the other for facing. Both are available in RH & LH, they are SCBCR/L & SCKCR/L


Thanks,   Now I need to get some as I keep messing them up, was getting rid of them now I can keep them.


----------

